# Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwintern



## eckid (21. Sep. 2012)

Hi,

nachdem wir 1 1/4 Jahre gebaut haben wurde unser Naturpool im Juni fertig. Leider ist die Badesaison schon wieder vorbei und ich mache mir Gedanken wie ich die Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwinter.

Ich würde sie ja gerne im Filterbereich lassen, da jedoch die Leitungen und Kugelhähne (PVC) dann teils mit Wasser gefüllt bleiben, habe ich Angst, dass diese platzen könnten.

Die Pflanzen sind in Lava-Kies eingepflanzt der im Betrieb ca. 5 cm unter Wasser liegt. Um die Gefahr des einfrierens zu bannen würde ich den Filter gerne entleeren.

Wie macht Ihr das?
Wie überwintert Ihr die Pflanzen?

Noch ein paar Bilder. Und schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruß
Ecki


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwintern*

Moin moin und erstmal :willkommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwintern*

Hi Ecki,

bis auf die Zanthedeschia können eigentlich alle Pflanzen, die ich so auf dem Foto erkennen kann, den Winter über im Becken bleiben.

Frage ist ob das Becken dem Eisdruck standhält

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwintern*

Hallo Ecki,

eine etwas unglückliche Konstruktion. Ich würde mir so gelochte Schlabbertöpfe (mir fällt der richtige Name grad nicht ein) kaufen, die Pflanzen samt Lava-Substrat hinpflanzen und die zum Überwintern in den wasserführenden Bereich stellen (Du wirst ja nicht das ganze Wasser ablassen, oder?).

Im Frühjahr nimmst Du dann diese Körbe und stellst sie einfach wieder in den Filter und füllst drum rum wieder mit Lava auf.


----------



## eckid (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus dem Regenerationsbereich überwintern*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die ersten Antworten. Die Idee mit den Pflanztöpfen ist super. Mal schaun wie ich das hinbekomme, für den Fall dass ich tatsächlich den gesamten Filter leeren muß. Das Becken leere ich nur bis zur Düse, der Rest bleibt drin.

Gruß Ecki


----------

